# Need help



## Afsar9930 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello I got a job as a Lab Technologist in Abu Dhabi Polytechnic. I am pakistani and living there. I have a Masters of Engineering from Canada and Bachelor of Engineering from Pakistan. Do I need to get both of my degrees attested for residency visa or just the highest degree?


----------



## chiefmendez (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

I think it's better to attest both
good luck


----------



## hussammuhammad (Dec 31, 2015)

Afsar9930 said:


> Hello I got a job as a Lab Technologist in Abu Dhabi Polytechnic. I am pakistani and living there. I have a Masters of Engineering from Canada and Bachelor of Engineering from Pakistan. Do I need to get both of my degrees attested for residency visa or just the highest degree?


Hey afsar can i ask please what department are you going to be in? Have you got final contract yet?

Thanks


----------

